# iBook G3 + Fbx Revolution + Wpa



## Invité (4 Avril 2012)

Salut à tous,
juste un petit mot pour dire que j'ai pas mal galéré pour passer mon petit réseau du Wep au Wpa à cause de mon iBook G3 et sa carte Airport originale.
En fait ça fonctionne (ceci s'applique à la FreeBox Révolution) si dans l'interface de gestion à distance (IP publique) on va dans :
"wifi/réseau personnel/paramètres avancés/version du protocole EAPOL" pour mettre "version 1"
Voilà


----------

